# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Podcast >  >  DreamViews Podcast Q&A Episode 3: Time Dilation, Stabilization, Common Lucid Dreaming Mistakes

## CanisLucidus

*Q&A Episode 3: Time Dilation, Stabilization, Common Lucid Dreaming Mistakes*

This is the third episode of our "Q&A" podcast format where *OpheliaBlue*, *RareCola*, *Paigeyemps* and I answer your listener-submitted questions.  (RareCola and Paigeyemps weren't able to join us for this one.)

In this episode we tackle questions on *time dilation*, *dream stabilization*, and *common lucid dreaming mistakes*.

And OpheliaBlue treats our listeners to part of the Marvin Gaye classic _Let's Get It On_.  Really.







*Embedded Player:*
  

Direct link to the MP3 version

iTunes: _coming soon_
Thanks to *daredevilpwn*, *GrannyPigms*, and *fogelbise* for their great questions!

If you have your own questions that you'd like to hear us answer in a future episode, please post them in the "Submit Your Questions" thread.

We hope you like the episode!  Thanks to everyone for listening, and a special thanks to those who submitted questions.  We'd love to hear your feedback, so feel free to post here.

*Mentioned Links*
Here are a few of the links that we mentioned on the podcast.

http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-cont...cid-dream.html - First, the amazing thread on time dilation where Alyzarin, Sageous, and several others have a dynamite discussion on how time dilation might work: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...eams-time.html - Another recent thread that Ophelia mentioned with some good discussion.  I haven't read this one as thoroughly as the first, but it has some good stuff in it too: 

https://www.facebook.com/dreamviewspodcast - And our new DreamViews podcast Facebook page!  Thanks to Xanous for this one.  Throw us a like on there to get updates when we post a new podcast.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

ahhhHHHHH!!! The DARE

Hey what were those links? One was from flowofmysoul, I'll find that in a bit. The other one was the Sageous/Alyzarin one you found I think?

Awesome podcast, thanks as always CL for putting these together and making them entertaining AND pro <3

----------


## CanisLucidus

Heh heh heh... did you really think that I could turn my back on the dreaded _triple dog dare?_  ::chuckle:: 

Ooh, thanks for the reminder about the links!  I've posted them above.  I've got the two time dilation threads, plus a link to the Facebook page.

And thank _you_ for your excellent work on this episode (as usual!)  This one was a lot of fun to record!

----------


## Mismagius

Awesome!  I've been waiting for another episode, going to be listening to this later ^^  I love listening to these, they're very well done and fun to listen to, keep up the great work!

Also, RareCola has a great accent.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Awesome!  I've been waiting for another episode, going to be listening to this later ^^  I love listening to these, they're very well done and fun to listen to, keep up the great work!



Thanks for the kind words!   ::content::   I'm really glad to hear that you enjoy them.





> Also, RareCola has a great accent.



Agreed!  I'm really hoping we can get that great accent on another episode soon.   ::D:

----------


## gab

Good job you guys!

----------


## Mismagius

Just listened to it, that was a another really good episode!  It was very informative and as usual you guys made me laugh a lot!

I've experienced time dilation in non-lucid dreams before, I had one once that felt like it lasted a few days.  

When OpheliaBlue was talking about being afraid of losing her glasses down the hole to hell, it reminded me of a lucid I got from an FA.  I "woke up" in the dream and knew I was dreaming, I noticed there was a glass of water on my nightstand.  

I picked it up to drink it, partly because my mouth tasted kind of gross and partly because I thought that drinking it might anchor me in the dream better since i'd be essentially drinking a part of the dream.  

When I went to drink it I thought "wait, what if there's dust in it?  I don't know how long it's been sitting here" I then realized and thought "Well it's a dream, even if it's dirty it doesn't really matter" 

It's funny how even though you know it's a dream, you sometimes think about things irrationally.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Good job you guys!



Thanks, gab!   :smiley: 





> Just listened to it, that was a another really good episode!  It was very informative and as usual you guys made me laugh a lot!
> 
> I've experienced time dilation in non-lucid dreams before, I had one once that felt like it lasted a few days.  
> 
> When OpheliaBlue was talking about being afraid of losing her glasses down the hole to hell, it reminded me of a lucid I got from an FA.  I "woke up" in the dream and knew I was dreaming, I noticed there was a glass of water on my nightstand.  
> 
> I picked it up to drink it, partly because my mouth tasted kind of gross and partly because I thought that drinking it might anchor me in the dream better since i'd be essentially drinking a part of the dream.  
> 
> When I went to drink it I thought "wait, what if there's dust in it?  I don't know how long it's been sitting here" I then realized and thought "Well it's a dream, even if it's dirty it doesn't really matter" 
> ...



Thanks, Mismagius, I'm glad that you enjoyed this one!  Yeah, your and Ophelia's stories are a great illustration of how much effort it can take to break out of our "auto-pilot" on some things, even after we become lucid.  I still have strong urges to explain myself to DCs when I behave strangely.  It's like, _No no, I'm not crazy.  Don't worry.  You're all just creations of my dreaming mind, so don't fret about anything you are about to see.  Situation normal._  ::chuckle:: 

Did you manage to let go of this thought about dust well enough that the water didn't taste completely gross and dusty?   :smiley:

----------


## Kactus

Thanks for another great podcast CL & OB! Had the mother of all LD's last night after listening before I fell asleep :smiley:  keep up the good work!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Thanks for another great podcast CL & OB! Had the mother of all LD's last night after listening before I fell asleep keep up the good work!



That's awesome, Kactus!!   ::happy::   I love hearing that!  I'll be sure to check it out if you decide to write it up in your journal.

Congratulations on the LD!

----------


## Sensei

Very good podcast. Thanks for the mention too.  :tongue2:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Very good podcast. Thanks for the mention too.



Thanks, Boss!  My LD-envy was bound to come out one of these days.   ::chuckle:: 

I think this is also my subconscious' way of delivering belated congratulations to you on your recent contest win!  I was telling NyxCC the other day that this is probably the last time they're going to let you two team up.   ::D:

----------


## bedtimesleepy

Excellent show. I prefer the long episodes to the shorter one. I find myself listening to the show before whilst I have retired. You help hasten the sandmans arrival!

It would be great if you could make the show consistent, but I understand you both have lives.

As for a recommended topic, I have three:

1. Flying; what methods do you use to fly?
2. Running; experiencing that 'dream lag' when running and possible solutions to it
3. Jumping; off buildings, off moving vehicals, the ground.... describe your jump in detail

I am a natural lucid dreamer and have flown in easily over four score dreams. I find I can just float/blast/hover off the ground like superman, though I hear many people have different styles such as flapping arms or even using angel wings as someone on DV irc chat mentioned. Would love to hear your input on this.

----------


## Sensei

> Excellent show. I prefer the long episodes to the shorter one. I find myself listening to the show before whilst I have retired. You help hasten the sandmans arrival!



I like the longer as well because my amount of listening to audio is pretty much unlimited (40+ hours/week) and the more I listen to LDing, the more I can get day residue to be about LDing. Your LDs are more about what you think about rather than what you do throughout the day. In other words, you have more a chance of dreams about what you are listening to rather than what you are doing.

----------


## Mismagius

> Thanks, Mismagius, I'm glad that you enjoyed this one!  Yeah, your and Ophelia's stories are a great illustration of how much effort it can take to break out of our "auto-pilot" on some things, even after we become lucid.  I still have strong urges to explain myself to DCs when I behave strangely.  It's like, _No no, I'm not crazy.  Don't worry.  You're all just creations of my dreaming mind, so don't fret about anything you are about to see.  Situation normal._ 
> 
> Did you manage to let go of this thought about dust well enough that the water didn't taste completely gross and dusty?



Haha ^^  I've sort of done that with my DC family, I wanted to try shouting some dream commands but some of my DC family was in the room and I felt dumb shouting stuff, I decided to do it anyways though  :tongue2: 

Yeah, the water tasted pretty normal and was actually good from what I recall  :smiley: 





> Thanks for another great podcast CL & OB! Had the mother of all LD's last night after listening before I fell asleep keep up the good work!



Ah, that's awesome!  Congratulations on the lucid!  

I listen to them sometimes when going to bed too, haven't had a LD from it yet though, at least I don't think I have.  Haha, PILD: Podcast Induced Lucid Dream  :tongue2: 

I agree with bedtimesleepy and BrandonBoss, listening to them is a great way to keep lucid dreaming on your mind.  It also helps with keeping you motivated.

----------


## fogelbise

Thank you for another great podcast!!! I had some anticipation for Ophelia's rendition of the Marvin Gaye classic...lol...Ophelia, in what little singing we heard, it does sound like you can sing...maybe there is a little encore in store...

You two play off each other very well and it sounds like you are having fun. I hope so, because I have fun listening!

Many thank yous, once again  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Thanks bedtimesleepy both for the kind words and the thoughts on long vs. short episodes.  Whenever I'm planning these out I always feel like they're going to be about 15 minutes.  I'm glad to hear that the longer episodes are actually what some folks prefer.





> It would be great if you could make the show consistent, but I understand you both have lives.
> 
> As for a recommended topic, I have three:



Great question!  We can definitely cover this one!  And yeah, I'd love if we could be more consistent, too, but it can be such a challenge.  Life (particularly life during back to school times) seems so hectic.





> Haha ^^  I've sort of done that with my DC family, I wanted to try shouting some dream commands but some of my DC family was in the room and I felt dumb shouting stuff, I decided to do it anyways though 
> ...
> I listen to them sometimes when going to bed too, haven't had a LD from it yet though, at least I don't think I have.  Haha, PILD: Podcast Induced Lucid Dream



Ha ha, nice... and good luck on your first PILD!   ::D:   I'd glad that these help with motivation.  I love hearing that kind of stuff!





> Thank you for another great podcast!!! I had some anticipation for Ophelia's rendition of the Marvin Gaye classic...lol...Ophelia, in what little singing we heard, it does sound like you can sing...maybe there is a little encore in store...
> 
> You two play off each other very well and it sounds like you are having fun. I hope so, because I have fun listening!



Thanks, fogelbise!  Hasn't Ophelia got a great singing (and speaking) voice??  I've tried convincing her to personally perform some intro music for the podcast, but no dice so far.   ::D: 

And yeah, I really have a great time when we're recording... I rarely actually _speak_ with anyone about lucid dreaming, so it's a blast to spend an evening geeking out about LD with her.  I'm so glad you enjoyed it, this is great to hear.

----------


## fogelbise

> Thanks, fogelbise!  Hasn't Ophelia got a great singing (and speaking) voice??



Yes, you both have great radio voices! I better not say anything more about Ophelia's nice voice or her husband might track me down and beat me up!  :wink2: 

...Or maybe I should be more afraid of her!

----------


## Pickman

I haven't had the time to listen to this just yet, but do you have any idea of when it is coming out on iTunes?  No rush, but I'm looking forward to hearing it all the same.

----------


## Cardcaptor

Awesome show. I love hearing you guys talk about all this stuff. I was going to ask something similar to bedtimesleepy. I've never been able to properly fly like many have experienced I've managed to work up to glide and hover off the ground but cant propel myself off the ground for very long. More of a walking on the moon experience. Was wondering what I could do to break through to be able to achieve superman type or actual flight in dreams. And have you had any trouble achieving certain activities that most people are able to easily achieve and how did you overcome that? Like flight, traveling, controlling certain aspects of dreams.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I haven't had the time to listen to this just yet, but do you have any idea of when it is coming out on iTunes?  No rush, but I'm looking forward to hearing it all the same.



Hi Pickman!  This hasn't been added to iTunes yet, and it's entirely my fault.  I'll get the ball rolling on that.

Thanks for the reminder!





> Awesome show. I love hearing you guys talk about all this stuff. I was going to ask something similar to bedtimesleepy. I've never been able to properly fly like many have experienced I've managed to work up to glide and hover off the ground but cant propel myself off the ground for very long. More of a walking on the moon experience. Was wondering what I could do to break through to be able to achieve superman type or actual flight in dreams. And have you had any trouble achieving certain activities that most people are able to easily achieve and how did you overcome that? Like flight, traveling, controlling certain aspects of dreams.



Thanks Cardcaptor!  It's really nice to hear that you enjoyed it!

This is a great question and serves as a perfect "part 2" to bedtimesleepy's questions about flying/jumping.  We'd love to take a crack at answering this question!  Thanks for the submission.

----------


## theSHHAS

Please do more podcasts!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Please do more podcasts!



You can count on it!   ::goodjob2:: 

I got sick and lost my voice last week but I'm healthy now.  Hopefully we'll be able to get cracking on a new one soon!

----------


## Sensei

:Sad:  I thought that you posting here canis was going to be you posting a link to the next one.

----------


## peequi

This podcast is not on ITunes. How come? I just found out about this podcast on accident.

More podcasts please!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> This podcast is not on ITunes. How come? I just found out about this podcast on accident.
> 
> More podcasts please!



Thanks for pointing this out, you're right!  It just so happens that I noticed this myself as well when I was checking my iPod today.  Unfortunately, I don't directly control the RSS feed that iTunes uses, but I will follow up with the person who does!

Sorry for taking so long in getting another one of these together!  I've hit an incredibly busy phase of life right now and I haven't managed to find a good chunk of time to put another one together.  The fault's mine -- Ophelia was available a couple weeks ago but I was all  :Oh noes:  with life stuff at the time.   :smiley:

----------


## theSHHAS

*Yes, more podcasts!*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Sooner or later CL, you're gonna find yourself getting bored or needing something to do, and I'll be there muahaha

----------

